# Michaels 50% off coupon! July 2016



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing, I just printed mine and made my hubby download the app.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great way of putting that coupon to use Now, they have one for 55% off that is good until tomorrow.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Great purchase! I may have to pick up one of those Skeletons myself if the coupon is still valid this weekend. I've had the same experience waiting until after Halloween to buy one before, everywhere I checked they were all sold out.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Oddly enough I just got a 55% off 1 item coupon via email, good for tomorrow only. Not a big savings over 50% but if you ain't got no coupons, better hit up the website.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My Michaels usually discounts everything before the 31st. The only thing left on that day are the damaged Spookytown display pieces.


----------

